# Physical Requirements



## gosox (Apr 11, 2006)

Anyone know is there is a website to check out some information concerning physical requirements. Buddy of mine has a heart murmur (on no meds). Would that exclude him from all pds or do all pds decide on an individual basis? Thanks.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Medical Standards

All answers are there for MA police and fire


----------

